# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Cần mọi người giúp Cách chống nhiễu cho plasma CNC

## xuanvo49

Em đang làm đồ án tốt nghiệp về máy CNC plasma, máy đã cắt được, nhưng cách 2 ngày trước thì cứ đánh plasma là máy tính đơ luôn. Có anh nào có cách khắc phục không ạ. Mạch em xài là BOB usb RNR motion anh CKD từng giới thiệu. Em đã thử nhiều cách và đắp chiếu.

----------


## CKD

Ca này khó vì cái usb không cách ly được, và usb thì rất nhạy cảm.
1. Sử dụng key/mouse wireless.
2. Dây usb từ BOB đến PC càng ngắn càng tốt, dây càng xịn càng tốt.
3. Nếu cần thiết thì cách ly thêm tất cả IO của BOB, kể cả các output cho driver.
4. Dùng vòng feritte (như ảnh dưới) cũng giảm thiểu được phần nào.


--> http://hackalizer.com/reducing-noise-rtl-sdr/

----------

lsgiang

----------


## xuanvo49

> Ca này khó vì cái usb không cách ly được, và usb thì rất nhạy cảm.
> 1. Sử dụng key/mouse wireless.
> 2. Dây usb từ BOB đến PC càng ngắn càng tốt, dây càng xịn càng tốt.
> 3. Nếu cần thiết thì cách ly thêm tất cả IO của BOB, kể cả các output cho driver.


Dạ em xám ơn anh nhiều, em sẽ thử laị ạ.

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

Chào bạn .Máy mình cũng bị hiện tượng y chang như vậy.Không biết bác khắc phục kểu ji .Thanks

----------


## maycncmini

> Chào bạn .Máy mình cũng bị hiện tượng y chang như vậy.Không biết bác khắc phục kểu ji .Thanks


Tìm bộ nguồn xung công nghiệp bán nhiều ngoài bãi, một số loại thiết kế bộ lọc nhiễu AC riêng một góc trên board, cắt ra làm nguồn cấp cho máy tính 99% màn hình đen thui và máy bị đơ có thể khắc phục được

----------

Hoangthangnghean

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

Em tính dùng con này để cấp nguồn cho máy tính .
Em ở nghệ an nên chưa biết tìm con nguồn xung công nghiệp ở đâu.

----------


## CKD

1. Ground PC và Ground cho BOB phải chung 1 ground.
2. Tùy theo BOB mà có GND phía USB và GND phía IO chung hay tách rời mà có cách đấu ground cho nó phù hợp.
3. Không thể có công thức chung cho tất cả các máy DIY. Do đó DIYer cần hiểu rỏ nguyên lý hoạt động, nguyên lý đấu ground, cũng như phân biệt được các loại nhiễu để biết cách đấu nối, cách ly, chống nhiễu cho phù hợp.
4. Nếu chống nhiễu mà không đúng cách thì đôi khi nhiễu còn nặng hơn.

----------

Hoangthangnghean, huyquynhbk, maycncmini, Tuấn

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

> 1. Ground PC và Ground cho BOB phải chung 1 ground.
> 2. Tùy theo BOB mà có GND phía USB và GND phía IO chung hay tách rời mà có cách đấu ground cho nó phù hợp.
> 3. Không thể có công thức chung cho tất cả các máy DIY. Do đó DIYer cần hiểu rỏ nguyên lý hoạt động, nguyên lý đấu ground, cũng như phân biệt được các loại nhiễu để biết cách đấu nối, cách ly, chống nhiễu cho phù hợp.
> 4. Nếu chống nhiễu mà không đúng cách thì đôi khi nhiễu còn nặng hơn.


Tài thật em thay bộ chuột bàn phím không dây cái hết luôn.Thanks bác CKD nhiều nhé .

----------

